

Lightweight itunes alternative - billyrennekamp

i'm tired of dealing with itunes. 
spotify is more than i need.
i've been using vlc but it's also not great.
anyone know of something fast and simple for playing sound files?
======
jamesbritt
What platform? Do you need playlists? I like Amarok 1.4 but it may be more
than you need.

